# Clearing up acne scars??



## peaches095 (Oct 10, 2011)

will these following products with clearing up scars?? :

Freeman Feeling beautiful Facial clay mask avocado&amp; oatmeal

Cetaphil For normal to oily skin

Queen helene Gentle oatmeal &amp; honey facial scrub

Johnsons Baby lotion ( it helps kinda to reduce oil from my skin)

Covergirl Oil-control pressed powder

i drink two-three bottles of water a day ( maybe for if i feel like it)

i blot my oil with tissue paper


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 10, 2011)

I use ponds - the one with color. It effective on my face and really works for some of my friends too.


----------



## paulspnao (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I thinks these products will help with clearing up scars, but use it in proper way.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 11, 2011)

1 - What kind of scars are you talking about?
 



> Originally Posted by *peaches095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Johnsons Baby lotion ( it helps kinda to reduce oil from my skin)


 2 - How are you using the baby lotion?  I've never heard of using this on your face.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 11, 2011)

There are few over the counter beauty products that will get rid of scarring - you are likely to need a series of chemical peels, laser or Dermaroller treatments. Do you have active acne? If not you might swap the Cetaphil for a gentle non-foaming cleanser: some girls find sulphate surfactants (SLS, SLES) cause their skin to produce more oil.


----------



## NabiAndWawa (Oct 12, 2011)

You can use turmeric powder mixed with gram flour as a cleanser! The turmeric will help the scars! 
I have an entire blog post on 100% natural and DIY skincare


----------



## alansteve (Oct 17, 2011)

Please excuse me why because I don't know the exact information what you are looking for.. But I have know the what are the common acne myths...  I have follow these information to avoid acne on my face..


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2011)

Drinking plenty of water help a lot to get rid of the acne and acne scar problem. You have mentioned the great tips to take care of skin.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 21, 2011)

I personally love natural ingredients and use them all the time, but I would never use turmeric on my face. That stuff stains Å‚ike a mother! Bright orange! I would say no to all of the products you posted. I have had ths problem all my life, so I speak from experience. Glycolic acid cleansers and moisturizers are spectacular for getting rid of scars, as is zinc oxide powder. The zinc you can buy very cheaply from places Å‚ike Coastal Scents. It's very cheap. When you've got a pimple that you've done an 'extraction' on, dab dry zinc oxide powder directly on it. It will stick very well. It helps new tissue to regenerate and assists in getting the scar tissue to peel off. Allantoin/comfrey root or leaf, also is spectacular for scarring and tissue regeneration. The root is most potent. You can PM me about that if you want. Look for a good moisturizer with about 10% glycolic acid/aha in it (alphahydroxy acids). Try to find a brand that is free of mineral oil and petroleatum products, as well as dimethicone/silicones. They don't allow the skin to breathe properly or get rid of toxins the way it normally would. Kiss My Face brand products are always free of those ingredients, as far as I'm aware, and their stuff isn't very expensive. If you can't find a brand as described above, buy some glycolic acid from a wholesaler onÅ‚ine - it's not expensive - and add 10% to a good quality moisturizer. All Johnson's baby products have mineral oil in then the last time I checked. Jojoba oil is a liquid wax which is very similar to the skin's natural sebum and balances out the skin's oil production. A few drops, morning and evening after cleansing, can be used all over the face to reduce oil proÄ‘uction. Blotting papers or sheets are your best friend. I powder only once a day, immediately after I've applied my makeup to set it, and use blue blotting sheets all day instead of powder. It prevents caking and my pores from getting clogged. I use the Clean &amp; Clear blue sheets År the generic type blue sheets from Walmart. They're exactly the same bÅ«t the Walmart brand is cheaper. They're far better than the tissue tÃ¿pe blotting sheets and soak up oil like an insane sponge. They also don't remove, disturb or streak your makeup at all. A great glycolic acid cleanser is Isomers Australian Harvest Cleanser. I also sometimes use it as a mask just when I'm lazing around at home. It's a non foaming cleanser and can be used on all skin typÃªs. They ship worldwide very reasonably. They also have a supersize of ths product, making it very economical. One of those bottles lasts me well over a year. It also keeps pores from getting clogged, preventing new breakouts. Great productâ€¦ Good luck and PM me if you need more info


----------



## SassyAuburn (Oct 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *NabiAndWawa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use turmeric powder mixed with gram flour as a cleanser! The turmeric will help the scars! I have an entire blog post on 100% natural and DIY skincare



Tumeric is a fabulous spice for the face. Add a little bit of cinnamon as well which helps scars and helps to prevent acne as well. If you need a wetting agent, lemon juice is good (helps to lighten the scars as well. If you find it too drying or your face is dry in spots, a couple of drops of pure almond oil or olive oil will work as well. Apply to your face, rub lightly, leave on about 10 minutes, then rinse completely.

Good luck!


----------



## kerker (Oct 24, 2011)

You can try rosehip oil. My face has a lot of scarring and pigmentation and its pretty much cleared my skin! I mean it doesn't just happen over night but after 1-2mths you will see the difference. I'm not sure where they sell it because i'm in australia and its sold in our drug stores.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 27, 2011)

I just wanted to add that lemon juice has worked for me. I just recently started using it about a month ago, and I've saw a decent amount of improvement. They have lightened a lot, and my skin appears softer and smoother. I've used a few different peels and microdermabrasion, and I'll say that the results are similar to that, without the price and alot less hassle. So I'd say give that a go and see how it works for you, but I don't know about if you have current acne or not.

Check out youtube and do a search on lemon juice for acne scars, or even just acne scars, &amp; you'll generate plenty of good vids/tuturiols on treatments!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HTH


----------



## sharonwills (Oct 27, 2011)

You can even use honey to get rid of acne scars. By doing it once won't help in completely getting rid of it. 

First you need to wash your face with warm water, then apply honey on the scars. Keep it for 10-15 mins.

Then wash your face with warm water. After that rub an ice cube on your face.

Rubbing of ice is necessary because it closes the pores which gets opened by the use of warm water.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 28, 2011)

Well I have a few more suggestions. 

A few things I learned from piercers and tattoo artists to minimize scars and to help getting rid of scars are:


extra virgin olive oil - use sparingly but you rub it into the scar gently, you just don't want to use too much to avoid smelling like salad dressing or getting too oily
vitamin e ointment - again use sparingly and apply it to the skin, this I would be careful if the scar is under clothing because it can stain into fabrics (I had this happen when I used it on my chest tattoo)
tea tree oil (products) - The Body Shop sells their tea tree oil product line that I am currently using and they do sell straight tea tree oil and you just apply it to the skin, it may irritate though and if you have a problem with the smell of it you should steer away as it is a natural antiseptic, but it does work very well!

There is also the refining mask that Proactive sells that is great for spot treatment, and it works extremely well on acne and scars... 

Aloe vera straight from the plant itself also works for scars and cuts and scrapes. Its what my mom used on me all my life whenever I had a cut or scrape or cat scratch. Which reminds me I need to get an aloe vera plant again! 

There are scar therapy ointments and patches available in drug stores but I can't vouch for how well they work because I haven't tried them.

One thing I got from my aunt is a product that claims to reduce scaring and stretch marks, I think its called Clairins? Not sure I will have to look for it and test it as i haven't tried it yet. 

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *alansteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please excuse me why because I don't know the exact information what you are looking for.. But I have know the what are the common acne myths...  I have follow these information to avoid acne on my face..


 I read on that site the following and I know it's not accurate.



> *1. Acne is not caused by dirt*. Acne is caused by hormones; mainly androgen and their effect on the oil glands in the skin. More specifically acne is caused by a disorder in the pilosebaceous units. The pilosebaceous units are found all over your entire body with the exception of the feet, lips and hands.


 Acne can be caused by hormones however it's not entirely accurate to say all acne is caused by hormones. Acne can be the result of an inflammation that pusses up in the oil glands due to hormones or even someone with poor hygiene. Dirt, dead skin, makeup can clog pores which can cause your skins oil to become trapped and the skin becomes infected and inflamed which results in one type of acne. Some acne is not acne at all. Say someone has a severe case of acne that won't go away even with prescribed medication then it's possible the "acne" is a different type of skin problem like Rosacea.



> 10. There is no proof that toothpaste applied to acne will treat the acne and make it go away.


 Toothpaste can help reduce a zit. It's not a cure and only the white paste toothpaste should be used not the gel type.

The article goes on and on how acne is caused by hormones then goes on to list treatments including Accutane which is typically prescribed for Cystic Acne. Cystic Acne is NOT caused by hormones! It also lists Tazarotene which is used to treat Psoriasis which again is NOT caused by hormones. Retin A, which is also listed, is used to help promote skin cells to "turn over" which is why it's also used in "anti-aging" products as a means to get skin to renew itself faster. So again, nothing to do with hormones.

Basically, the article is not completely factual and does contain misinformation.



> Originally Posted by *sharonwills* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can even use honey to get rid of acne scars. By doing it once won't help in completely getting rid of it.
> 
> ...


 Actually honey can be used an antiseptic so long as unpasteurized raw honey is used. I've never heard of it being used as a treatment for scars but I do know that some people use unpasteurized raw honey on their acne.


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 30, 2011)

What's your blog address?


----------



## Geek (Oct 30, 2011)

It's in her signature.
 



> Originally Posted by *Indecisive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your blog address?


----------



## sarahali (Nov 9, 2011)

Acne is not only a problem with your skin. Acne is an internal and systematic problem. The only way to overcome your acne challenge, regardless of the type of acne you have or the level of severity, is by fixing the internal cause of acne using holistic all natural methods that tackle the root cause of acne and not by applying topical acne treatments.
I was also facing this problem from an early age of 13 but after 2 years of wasting my time and money in useless methods I luckily got to a hoilstic method for treating acne.
This method has worked out really for me and I am surprised of the results because Iâ€™ve tried so many, only to be back to square one â€œbutâ€ today I live acne free and with a-lot of confidence on not worrying who is looking at my face.

*Mod note: link deleted*


----------



## PiMeh (Nov 19, 2011)

I've never tried any of the products listed in any of these posts but I did have a full face of acne as a high school student. Although it's for the most part cleared up now, I still get the occasional pimple and I do scar easily. I'm fortunate that I don't have sensitive skin! But I have been trying to find products that get rid of acne scars too and have found that products with salycic acid works wonders on both scars and existing acne. I also use sea salt mixed in warm water and tea tree oil and this has helped accelerate scar healing faster than I've noticed with commercial products. I have also tried using soap that contains turmeric extract which was originally a spice for cooking but I've read is good for the skin. The problem I've found with any products containing salycic acid as well as my salt water solution and turmeric soap is that they dry the skin out very quickly, and since it's winter season, my skin will feel very tight after washing! But facial moisturizers fix that problem so it's not a big deal for me.

A friend of mine is currently using African black soap right now too, which we've heard also helps clear and soften the skin.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually, regular exfoliation helps to clear up the scars and lighten them over time. 

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## julesanncook (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Have you ever tried Dermarollers they give fantastic results for scarring the home care Medik8 Prevent kit is excellent


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *julesanncook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Have you ever tried Dermarollers they give fantastic results for scarring the home care Medik8 Prevent kit is excellent



I was looking into those a few months ago. I'm still thinking about buying one.


----------



## Daniela08 (Nov 22, 2011)

You need a product that is designed specifically for scars, try Mederma-it works wonders.  You can buy it at Walgreens or CVS


----------



## larrybrown06 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello,

   I think this products will help with clearing up scars but use it in proper way.If you have any problem or confusion about product then concerned with any beauty specialist they will give you the proper guidance about product.


----------



## Starcalibur (Feb 13, 2012)

FREEMAN VITA-K ACNE SCARS!

I have to tell the world about thsi cos i suffered with acne all mylife and now with scars...done some pro-fractional lasers, doin another soon..and used retinol too...BUT I have to tell u altho i have also tried laroche posay- effaclar K ( which is the best so far of all i tried at pharmacy expensive) well ACNE SCARS VITA-K id use for the rest of my life! Affordable but id pay 100$ for it as it is a miracle product!!!! My skin racts fast to creams and products i try...this reduced redness..doesnt inflamme my skin..has ogliopeptides-3 AND heals my scars and because of a few ingredients like aloe it keeps my acne away..helps my wrinkles..i tell ya....iof i could shout it on every roof i would! they discontinued it here in my store and i wil find it somewhere even if i have to order it from Japan lol

Its a miracle product people..and no i dont work for them ..and ive tried it all and im 40 now!

Theses are some ingredients:

*Pro Vita-K Complexâ„¢* -  combines the remarkable proven benefits of Vitamin K with a unique Amino Acid/Polypeptide Complex proven to significantly improve tone and elasticity, and dramatically reduces the appearance of problem skin conditions with the first application.
*MatrixylÂ® 3000*â€“ consists of a combination of two pentapeptides; Palmitoyl Oligopeptide and Palmitoyl Tetrapeptide â€“ 7. Known to promote collagen production while stimulating fibroblast cells in the skin, enabling them to significantly reduce the appearance of wrinkles.


----------



## alica55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Some of them are really good, but here are some antibiotics and lotion which are helpful for acne scars. Tetracycline and doxycycline are oral antibiotics and Biore face wash is very helpful in acne scars. Cataphil lotion is another to recover from acne scars.

__________________________

black and white heads


----------



## Minex36 (Feb 18, 2012)

acne scars? I know all about them.  glycolic acid---anywhere from 10% to 30% (you can purchase on ebay or amazon)  I've used to help exfoliation and fade scars on face.  Lemon Juice applied topically helps too.  Time helps the most... products only speed up the process, but nothing is overnight.


----------



## aliciapomolopez (Feb 18, 2012)

I like a lot of the other posters on this thread have and am still having problems with acne and scarring and I'm 30yrs old. The things that have and are continuing to work for me is: Washing my face with a good sulfate and petrolum FREE face wash (I use Dessert Essence Oily skin wash at vitacost.com) this is good for me because i have sensitive skin and this product line is free of a lot of bad ingrediants. Then I use 2 times a week a clay based w/tea tree oil mask from Aubrey Organics (Also on vitacost.com) 3 times a week I use a microdermabrasion at-home system from Susan Lucci called Youthful Essence (I get this on hsn.com the deals are better plus you can do payments) the system is not very cheap $49.95 for a 3 month supply but it's A LOT cheaper then going to a dermatologists office 3 times a wk. Plus like I said if you get it frm hsn you can do payments if u have a credit card. Then I moisterize with an oil free moisterizer also from Dessert Essence brand. I use an SPF moisterizer in the day also. The Face wash, mask and moisterizers are not at all expensive if you get them at the website I suggested. Actually I don't kno of any other place to get these prods. However like I said the microderm system is a little pricey BUT it does work for me. I had a lot of left over acne and cystic acne scars and when I could afford the microderm system I bought it. It also helps with large pores AND wrinkles. No actual cream helps to get rid of scaring only the discoloration of it. The only ways to get help for the scarring is to exfoliate and renew your skin with things like microdermabrasion, lasers and facial chemical peels. I was told this by my dermatologist. So I would suggest saving up for the system and trying it out and if in 30 days or even 1 wk after u try the at-home system u don't see a difference send it back. They have a 30 day money back guarntee no q's asked. Hth and good luck I know how devestating scars can be.


----------

